# Which City Best Displays Its Cultural Diversity?



## illmatic774 (Jul 20, 2005)

Bay. Area.

Most evenly divided area anywhere in NA


----------



## bnbmq (Sep 4, 2005)

Besides other asian nations, in Tokyo, there are different nations from Slavic countries,such as Russian and Rumanian, and Japan has also had large Brazilian population recently.


----------



## United-States-of-America (Jul 19, 2005)

NYC is very diverse.


----------



## furrycanuck (Mar 13, 2005)

Toronto takes in more immigrants than does NYC and Toronto is less than a third the size of NYC- in 2004, NY received 83,000 to Toronto's 120,000. For diversity no city in the world touches Toronto.

Vancouver also surpasses NYC, per capita, for immigration. The only US cities that come close to TO or Van on that measure are Miami and LA, not New York.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Japan's Brazilian population are probably Brazilians of Japanese descent. Alot of Japanese have immigrated in Brazil especially in Sao Paulo. The district of Liberdade in Sao Paulo is a Japanese neighborhood.

On the other hand, Sao Paulo is one of the most diverse cities in South America if not, Buenos Aires


----------



## Jaye101 (Feb 16, 2005)

TalB said:


> NYC by a longshot.


Oh pleez, lol.... :jk: 

"Toronto takes in more immigrants than does NYC and Toronto is less than a third the size of NYC- in 2004, NY received 83,000 to Toronto's 120,000. For diversity no city in the world touches Toronto."

Is That True?........42% of all Canadian immigrants chose Toronto as thier destination, Toronto has over a thousand street festivals each year 89% are cultural.



Toronto: Eglinton West: Carribean, Little India aka India Bazaar, Rua Acores (Portugal Village), Little Italy, Corso Italia, Koreatown, Greektown aka The Danforth, 5 different China towns, Korea Town, (North of Sheppard on Yonge), Africa Town (Not big, Bloor at Dovercourt),


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Toronto lalala London lalala New York lalala :sleepy:

Deja Vu


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

We all know these places are diverse....but which shows it the most.


Frankfurt could have 200,000 chinese people, but they all could live dotted all over the place.
Berlin could have 20,000 chinese people...and they call cound live in one huge district where yen is accepted as currency.


Which city has the places where if you were put there would wouldnt know you were in the same country.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

London actually takes pride in the fact it doesn't have a single ethnic ghetto like N. America or France where people can be more easily divided by race and class in where they live. In London poor live cheek by jowl with rich etc, foreign born and native etc. The largest non white majority community is 65 percent Asian in Chalvey, Slough on the outskirts, but even then that's divided between Pakistani, Sikh, Hindu and Bangladeshi. The largest 'white' majority is 85 percent in the Eastern suburbs and that's not discounting the European or Middle Eastern minorities in that.
It would be fair to say many councils actively discourage from 'ghettoising' the city, when the large Jewish community tried to erect small gateways in the Golders Green residential areas, hundreds complained including some of the Jewish community themselves.

There are many ethnic community foci though with their shopping streets dominated by ethnic shops and shoppers such as Peckham Rye (Caribbean), Brixton(Jamaican) or Southall(Sikh), Tower Hamlets(Bangladeshi) or Hackney (African). However in all of them, much to the surprise of Londoners, whites actually consitute a residential majority.

For example London's Chinatown is made up of two or three packed streets of restaurants and supermarkets, but the 180,000 strong Chinese community themselves live evenly spread out through the capital.


In short London doesn't display it cultural diversity well commercially, but it does on the mix of people on the streets, the transport and workplaces.


----------



## DrJoe (Sep 12, 2002)

the spliff fairy said:


> London actually takes pride in the fact it doesn't have a single ethnic ghetto like N. America or France where people can be more easily divided by race and class in where they live.


You wont find these in Canada either as you seem to suggest.


----------



## mad_nick (May 13, 2004)

eddyk said:


> Berlin could have 20,000 chinese people...and they call cound live in one huge district where yen is accepted as currency.


lol, why would they accept the Japanese currency? If they would accept anything other than euro, it would be the yuan.


----------



## CHI (Apr 17, 2004)

of the places I've visited:

1. New York City
.
.
.
.

2. London
.
.
.

3. Chicago
4. Los Angeles
5. Miami
6. San Diego
7. New Orleans

Of all the cities I've been to, those are the most noteworthy


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Certainly not Paris, we are one of the world's great multicultural cities, with many people from west africa, north africa, the caribean, the middle east, indochina, china, easter europe and russia, many students and professionals from over the world, but the local authorities seem to be ashamed by it and still want to pretend Paris is a white city with a small Algerian minority like in the 50's, but if there was a will to put our multiculturalism forward, you people can bet we would be up there too .


----------



## Jaye101 (Feb 16, 2005)

the spliff fairy said:


> London actually takes pride in the fact it doesn't have a single ethnic ghetto like N. America or France where people can be more easily divided by race and class in where they live.


Hmmmmm... Toronto as a whole is ok with this. Scarborough, lol, I'll just post a quote:

"I can't believe what our Agincourt neibourhood in Scarborough has become, I mean when Chinese people moved in we loved them, but when they started opening stores with NO english in the display, that was the line!"

Now Scarborough is the MOST multicultural part of Toronto, 

Agincourt is now more than 60% Chinese, 

But there are NO ghettos in Toronto.


----------



## LEP (Dec 8, 2003)

London for sure.


----------



## LEP (Dec 8, 2003)

..


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

This is how I look at it when it comes to diversity,

North America
1) New York
2) Los Angeles
3) San Francisco
4) Chicago
5) Toronto

Latin America
1) Sao Paulo
2) Buenos Aires

Europe
1) London
2) Paris
3) Amsterdam

The Middle East
1) Dubai

Asia
1) Hong Kong
2) Singapore
3) Kuala Lumpur

Oceana
1) Sydney
2) Melbourne

Africa
1) Johannesburg


----------



## Trump_87 (Feb 4, 2005)

^^^That list is just plain wrong- well the North American part anyways. Toronto is waayyy too low.. it should be at least at number 2 if not number 1.


----------



## Jaye101 (Feb 16, 2005)

WANCH said:


> This is how I look at it when it comes to diversity,
> 
> North America
> 1) New York
> ...


HAHAHA, the funny thing is that Toronto is no.5 When it's 1st in the world.

Very stupid list.


----------



## bnbmq (Sep 4, 2005)

I agree. Toronto should come close to NewYorkCity in point of ethnical diversity,and
HongKong should play second fiddle to Singapore or Kuala Lumper on same measure.


----------

